# DLan Verbindungs-Problem & extrem langsam.



## MiezeMatze (21. Januar 2014)

Hi,
ich hab folgendes Problem

Seit 2 Wochen habe ich *angeblich laut T-com* VDSL 50 mit einem neuen DSL Router Speedpowrt W724V Typ A...

Vorher hatte ich ebenfalls einen TCom Router mit 16k DSL, das auch rel. gut ausgelastet wurde...damals noch über Splitter verbunden

Für stabilere Verbindungen hab ich mir DLan Adapter von TP-Link besorgt. Modell TL-PA4010P (bis 500Mbit/s) + Teure Lankabel

Der eine Adapter ist direkt in der Steckdose unterm Router.... der zweite direkt in der Stecktdose ca. 4m entfernt in meinem Arbeitszimmer.

Die beiden Adapter haben sich sofort gefunden (Knopfdruck) und alle 3 Statuslampen zeigen an...alles ok.

Problem(e):
- Wechsel ich von WLan (300Mbit/s stick Netgear) auf DLan geht die Datenrate per speedtest auf 1/5 runter ( 1-3 Mbit)
   Es sei gesagt dass zur Zeit auch Wlan viel zu niederig für VDSL50 ist... so 11-18Mbit/s ( Das Haus steht frei, also kaum andere Störfaktoren durch Nachbar WLAN...normalerweise!?)
   (Per direkt Lankabel kommen volle 48-52Mbit/s)
- Ausserdem bekomm ich nur eine DLan Verbindung wenn ich den Router neu starte (Strom aus/an)....jedesmal.
  Ansonsten hat das Lan-Icon ein X (Medunge: Begrenzt - Kein Internetzugriff) und PROBLEMLÖSUNG meldet: 
  >> PC korrekt konfiguriert...blabla... Gerät bzw. der Ressource (DNS-Server) antwortet nicht!!!<<

 Egal ob ich Autoadresse einstell oder die IP etc manuell eingebe... gleiches Problem.

PS:Bei mir zeigt der Verbindungsstatus: Ethernet an ( bei einem Kumpel mit gleichen Adaptern LAN) ??!

Habe Win 8.1 und ein Asrock Extreme 4M board


----------



## XcTus (21. Januar 2014)

Naja sowohl DLAN als auch WLAN sind relativ störanfällig. Bei WLAN kommt es drauf an welche Nachbarnetze es gibt und sich mit deinem überschneiden, Wandstärken, Hochspannungsleitungen etc. (ich hab da schon die tollsten Sachen gesehen, beispielsweise dass die Mikrowelle reproduzierbar das WLAN Signal gestört hat.)
Bei DLAN kommts auf das Alter der Leitungen, den Leitungsquerschnitt, irgendwelche Störquellen im Stromkreis an wie Motoren, Kühlschränke, oder andere Großverbraucher.
Wenn per LAN Kabel direkt deine 50Mbit ankommen hast du wohl tatsächlich ein Problem mit deiner Hausverteilung. Ich würde testweise mal DLAN Adapter ausprobieren die höherwertiger sind (am besten Devolo). Tritt das Problem dann immernoch auf, musst du entweder damit leben oder neue Stromleitungen bzw LAN-Kabel ziehen.


----------



## Festplatte (21. Januar 2014)

Tut mir ja leid aber DLAN und stabile Verbindung? - Nicht wirklich.  Wenn, dann eine direkte LAN-Verbindung oder WLAN, denn DLAN lässt sich durch die Frequenzen im Hausnetz sehr leicht stören. Oder du steigst auf eine moderne FritzBox oder einen ähnlichen Router um, dann erreichst du auch "nur" mit WLAN Übertragungsraten bis zu 250 Mbit/s, wenn nicht gerade sehr viele Nachbarn das Netzwerk stören. In diesem Fall den Kanal ändern oder einen Router mit 5 GHz Sendefrequenz statt 2.4 GHz verwenden. Dazu musst du natürlich auch die passende WLAN-Hardware haben (n oder das neue ac).

EDIT: Ich hab's blöd erklärt, guck über mir.


----------



## al007 (21. Januar 2014)

Ich kann über mein dlan nur gutes sagen.
Hab 50Mbit von Unitymedia und die werden über die 500er von Devolo auch geliefert.


----------



## MiezeMatze (21. Januar 2014)

Ich habe aber DLan in der Wohnung über mir ( ebenfalls Tcom speedport- ältere version) mit meinem Laptop getestet.
Top Übertragung... top ping usw.

Danach hab ich es in meiner Wohnung mit dem Laptop getestet.
Ebenfalls Top Übertragung... top ping usw. ...fast so gut wie mit Lan.
* Beim Laptop ist auch das WLan so schnell wie es sein sollte oO !? Trotzdem ist die Verbindung hier mit Dlan noch besser.

Also liegts nicht an der Leitung bzw. irgendwelchen wlan störquellen.

Nur eben nicht bei meinem PC... da ist Dlan und wlan ********!!!?
Mit dem alten Router lief Wlan optimal auf dem PC ( da hatte ich noch kein dlan)

Der PC hat schnelleres besseres Wlan als der Laptop
Auch mit einem anderen wlan stick ist die verbindung ********.
Und im Gegensatzt zum Laptop verbindet der PC auch nicht ohne router reset über dlan!

Hab neue LAN/Netzwerktreiber extra für 8.1win drauf und gerätestatus usw. stimmt.

PS: das neue Speedport kann 2,4Ghz und 5Ghz


----------



## XcTus (22. Januar 2014)

DLAN beschränkt sich ja auch nur auf den Stromkreis bis zum Zähler wenn ich meine. Also ist die Stromverkabelung in der Wohnung drüber irrelevant (die könnte ja schon neuer sein!?).
Wenn mit dem Laptop allerdings alles reibungslos funkioniert ist das schon merkwürdig. Hast du noch vielleicht einen anderen Laptop/PC mit dem du auch nochmal testen kannst? Wenn es dort dann auch alles klappt könnte man die Fehlerquelle zumindest schonmal auf deinen PC eingrenzen.


----------



## MiezeMatze (22. Januar 2014)

* Zur Wohnung bzw. dem Haus. Nein alle Leitungen sind gleich alt usw. oben wie unten.

Also es ist wirklich merkwürdig.
Die nächsten Steckdosen im Arbeitszimmer zu meinem PC sind Doppelsteckdosen (als 2 nebeneinander)

Bei der einen hat weder PC noch Laptop eine Verbindung aufbauen können.
Dann hab ich auf die andere gewechselt und der Laptop hat sich nach kurzer suche verbunden...und schliesslich gute Datenraten etc. geliefert. (32-45Mbit/s & 20-40 ping)
Hab auch noch eine 3. Steckdose in meinem Arbeitszimmer mit dem Laptop getestet...auch dort alles super.
Auch WLAN raten sind im Zimmer mit dem Laptop ähnlich gut wie im rest der Wohnung.

Diese eine Steckdose ist wohl irgendwie defekt obwohl sie ansonsten was den Strom angeht funktioniert.

SOOO nun wieder das PC- Problem!
Als ich die Steckdose gewechselt habe hat nach kurzem rumzicken auch der PC direkt verbunden ...DLAN.
Jedoch ist hier wieder der Datendurchsatz so beschissen wie Wlan mit dem PC bzw. noch schlechter.

1. der speedtest erkennt ( im gegensatz zum Laptop) beim PC nicht VDSL50 sondern DSL 2000 oder iregnd einen anderen niedrigen Mist...
2. der Datendurchsatz ist minimal:  2mbit download - 0,7 upload - 132 Ping - 4322 SurfPing - Schwankungen 65% und mehr. 
    ( mit dem Laptop an der selben Steckdose per DLAN alles sehr gut und max 11% Schwankung)
WLan mit dem PC hat wenigstens 17Mbit download und 8Mbit upload  aber der Rest ist miserabel.

Wie gesagt vorher mit dem alten 16k anschluss und altem router (auch tcom) lief das wlan normal (skype und zocken mit sehr gutem ping)

Ich versteh das nicht  und die windows diagnose ist fürn Arsch



PPS: Jetzt hab ich den PC per DLAN an die 3. Steckdose gehängt.... 45 Mbit/s Download     1,86 Mbit7s Upload     49 ms ping     773er Surfping   30% Schwankungen
       Beim 2. und 3. Testdurchlauf war der ping wieder 88+ der download bei 1,8  dafür der Upload bei 8 !!! 

       Oh mann...

oO


----------

